# Luke 22:31-32 did Satan beg for Peter like he did Job in the OT?



## Pergamum (Oct 26, 2008)

Luke 22:31-32.
22:31 And the Lord said, Simon, Simon, behold, Satan hath desired to have you, that he may sift you as wheat:
22:32 But I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren.


American Standard "Satan hath demanded [permission] to sift you like wheat..." 

The Williams translation " Satan has asked permission to sift all of you like wheat..." 

The New International Version says, "Satan has asked to sift you as wheat..." 

Beck translation reads, "...you know the devil has begged to have all of you to sift you like wheat..."




Could we see echoes of Job here, where Satan approached the throne of God and asked about Job? Can Satan even approach the throne since Christ?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not sure we know whether Satan communicated with God on this or not; Scripture doesn't say. Rather, what is being reported is only the desire of Satan, which God clearly knows. 

Further - side point here - it isn't Peter alone whom Christ said Satan wanted to sift as wheat... it was the whole of the disciples, as evidenced by the fact that "you" there is plural, as is reflected properly in some translations.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 26, 2008)

But the "you" in 21:32 is singular.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 26, 2008)

Is your question whether Lucifer's petition in Job is a model for how he conducts all of his affairs of affliction?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 26, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> But the "you" in 21:32 is singular.



Yes, of course, hence the "thou"; but the OP subject spoke of the desire of satan for Peter (which desire is described in 21:31). 21:32 speaks of Peter's conversion and his coming to the aid, by grace reflected in his conversion, to his brothers (whom Satan desired to sift).


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 26, 2008)

Perg, you are digging deep in understanding Satan. God bless your efforts in recognizing the enemy and his ways.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 26, 2008)

As for me, I believe Satan asked God the Father to crush Peter, information that the Son was privy to based on "All that the Father has told me I have made known to you."


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 26, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Is your question whether Lucifer's petition in Job is a model for how he conducts all of his affairs of affliction?



I see a possible similar mode of attack. 

But, I am sure that "all" affairs of affliction are not done this way (Satan is not omnipresent and he would always be asking 24/7), and I am not sure whether Satan can even ask or petition God for anything at this age....he seems to have fallen from heaven and cannot approach the throne like in Job's time...but, that is another thing I am trying to find out too if you got any thoughts on that one too?!?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 26, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > But the "you" in 21:32 is singular.
> ...



I know. I just find it curious that Satan desired to sift you (the apostles) but Christ prayed for you (Peter)


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 26, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



Right... this passage has long interested me too, since I first took up the study of Greek and saw the difference. Two things come to mind here - 1) Peter has shown and will show that perhaps he is most vulnerable to Satan's advances - and thus Christ particularly prays for him; and 2) Christ is promising support through the Spirit to Peter, and exhorting him to care for those who have fallen prey to the sifting when it comes. 

And going back on what I said earlier, now that I look at the Greek itself, it does in fact say that Satan asked - or demanded - to sift the disciples. Seems to me then that probably, though we have no details, there was some sort of communication as in Job's case.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 26, 2008)

> I know. I just find it curious that Satan desired to sift you (the apostles) but Christ prayed for you (Peter)



Maybe all the apostles would have fallen if Peter had fallen. Since the keys were given to him and "on this rock I will build my church" applied to Peter. If he went, maybe it would have devastated the apostles and therefore the church so Jesus specifically prayed for him.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 26, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 26, 2008)

Perg,

I believe this quote answers the same: http://www.puritanboard.com/f64/quotes-about-satan-being-under-gods-sovereignty-39080/#post485054

Nothing that the devils do is without God's permission. I believe the passages in Job and Luke are anthropomorphic language to help us understand a bit of this but the bottom line is that nothing happens apart from God's decree. This is to be the most blessed comfort to us:



> 11. But when once the light of Divine Providence has illumined the
> believer's soul, he is relieved and set free, not only from the extreme
> fear and anxiety which formerly oppressed him, but from all care. For
> as he justly shudders at the idea of chance, so he can confidently
> ...


----------

